# I wanne be like merkleman



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Not really, but lets see where we end up by Autumn

Starting position

View attachment 153744


Ive foolishly agreed to run a 5K race next month and there's no way thats a runners body so .........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mirin brah


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 153745


Right that's the morning picture sorted, if I can get morning abs at night, that'll do me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hairy fvcker ain't ya


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

incredible depth to that gut sax :laugh::laugh:

only joking kid. goodluck with ur goals. we all need them


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hairy fvcker ain't ya


Like a bear


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> incredible depth to that gut sax :laugh::laugh:
> 
> only joking kid. goodluck with ur goals. we all need them


I look like the bsrtrd love child of teckers and huntingground


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Like a bear


Nah good luck mate,you can do it :thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Just think "masters of the universe and He man" that should do it for you.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I look like the bsrtrd love child of teckers and huntingground


From this day forth, you shall be named "Tekkersground".


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just dont eat youl end up anorexic and look like him


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.runbritain.com/RaceDetail.aspx?eventid=75b90eca5c64&raceid=7fb906cd5c69

Friends trying his hand at organising it so I agreed to run, reliably hit 5k on the machine in 25 minutes, is that fck as hard as running outside, tried it for the first time Tuesday night, dont think I got 500 meters - eek


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

saxondale said:


> http://www.runbritain.com/RaceDetail.aspx?eventid=75b90eca5c64&raceid=7fb906cd5c69
> 
> Friends trying his hand at organising it so I agreed to run, reliably hit 5k on the machine in 25 minutes, is that fck as hard as running outside, tried it for the first time Tuesday night, dont think I got 500 meters - eek


good luck. The thing to do with running outside is start really slow if you're no fused to it. Like shuffle. You'll soon relax into it and get your rhythm. You'll pi55 5k.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

and invest in some decent running shoes


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good luck. The thing to do with running outside is start really slow if you're no fused to it. Like shuffle. You'll soon relax into it and get your rhythm. You'll pi55 5k.


The guy does a couple of marathons a year, I said to him I'll come if you do me a training plan - he said 'turn up, run'

Ffs, would be much of a forum if all the advice on here was so simple


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> and invest in some decent running shoes


Hang on, im skint!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Merkleman :beer:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Who doesn't?


whoa @saxondale, theres only room for 1 belieber in these parts


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you gonna make it?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we`re all gonna make it brah


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

5k run is easy mate, no need for training up to it. Just find a hot girl with a nice booty and follow her the whole time, time will fly by! :thumb:

Good luck!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not going to make it, 3K on the machine and I was taking very small steps all the way home


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I'm not going to make it, 3K on the machine and I was taking very small steps all the way home


I think with running the improvement at first is exponential. Most people are more than capable of running 5k, but it's a bit of a shock to the system at first, even on the treadmill. Then when you go outside there's so much external stimuli that it feels like a completely different experience. You'll be up to 5k on the treadmill in a few sessions, then, as I said before, just take it really slow when you first go outside. Maybe just aim for 1K for the 1st time


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

saxondale said:


> The guy does a couple of marathons a year, I said to him I'll come if you do me a training plan - he said 'turn up, run'
> 
> Ffs, would be much of a forum if all the advice on here was so simple


Hahaha, cracking advice. In fact if you think about it , not far off this forum sometimes. "i want to get big ?" , answer : " lift weights and eat. Job jobbed ".


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Decided to run a Cheeky ECA cycle while deciding where to go next, considering this

http://www.promuscleproducts.co.uk/cart/

Wonder what the more knowledgeable posters opinions?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I'm not going to make it, 3K on the machine and I was taking very small steps all the way home


Stop making it to Greggs and you'll be ok Saxy


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop making it to Greggs and you'll be ok Saxy


No Greggs? Cant do it mate, i might as well give up now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> No Greggs? Cant do it mate, i might as well give up now


Get em to plan the route so Greggs is at the finish line...you'll annihilate the competition :clap:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Decided to run a Cheeky ECA cycle while deciding where to go next, considering this
> 
> http://www.promuscleproducts.co.uk/cart/
> 
> Wonder what the more knowledgeable posters opinions?


just an empty cart when I clicked on that link. But I've done ECA in the past and liked it, especially when I was doing a lot of running. Didn't get on with it while weight training though, but then again I don't get on with any stims when I'm weight training - I can't focus. (not that I'd consider myself more knowledgeable  )


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.promuscleproducts.co.uk/shop/alphaform-labs-epi-pct/

Forgot I was training and ended up at a good friends BBQ (cheers Andy and Karen) bugger to that, best be off to the gym.

Tour de France to see this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah, got you. I thought you were looking for opinions on ECA. Soz.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Download the App, Couch to 5k. This is really good and progressive.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck fella


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, got you. I thought you were looking for opinions on ECA. Soz.


Doing the chest eze home made thing, forgot about out constantly feeling sick though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I quite like that bit. reminds me of my pill taking days


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate and good luck


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I set off to do some leg work then a bit of high speed walking for cardio

Did chest instead :no:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

After reading the title I thought to myself who'd want to be skinny and a virgin lol

Good luck with your goals buddy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

On the plus side I found a really cool new AVI.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sht on it, never noticed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 154001
View attachment 153998


Coming after you @Merkleman, you'll need a new stomach shot.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Okays, gym this morning, fully intended to do a pull day (lat pull downs, over and underhand arm pulls and upright rows)

Did chest instead.

Off for a run seen as the park will be empty by this time.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Well now, look what fell into my lap today

View attachment 154120
View attachment 154121


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Well now, look what fell into my lap today
> 
> View attachment 154120
> View attachment 154121


well looky here, the game has changed


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not being a dick but the last thing you need is clen. You are what 25% bf? maybe more, why use clen at the moment?? Cut to 10% without it and then throw it in the help with the last bit.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Not being a dick but the last thing you need is clen. You are what 25% bf? maybe more, why use clen at the moment?? Cut to 10% without it and then throw it in the help with the last bit.


Somewhere round 15% but thanks fo the concern, noted


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Somewhere round 15% but thanks fo the concern, noted


****ing lol you are dreaming.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Disregard Life

Acquire Aesthetics

**** Bitches

Let the mires mire

And your only half way there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Saxo, what's the plan? I haven't seen any diet or training plan yet? Have you been lifting etc?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol you are dreaming.


You're looking at two pictures on the net mate, going by you're AVI you're higher than me then, agree?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> You're looking at two pictures on the net mate, going by you're AVI you're higher than me then, agree?


Lol no my avi is very old.

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Saxo, what's the plan? I haven't seen any diet or training plan yet? Have you been lifting etc?


I must start logging diet yes, training I always go with the best intension, always end up doing chest.

Not srs

Breakfast - raison and lemon pancakes 2

Lunch - boiled eggs 2, chicken sandwich wholemeal bread

Diner - fish, rice and 3 weetabix

Wont bother with supper

Needs more effort me thinks.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Lol no my avi is very old.
> 
> Just my thoughts anyway.


Just to clarify, I'm not the frog in my AVI


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I must start logging diet yes, training I always go with the best intension, always end up doing chest.
> 
> Not srs
> 
> ...


FFS :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> FFS :lol:


I was hungry, they were golden syrup weetabix


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I was hungry, they were golden syrup weetabix


You will remain a pencilneck with that diet. Eat some fookin food FFS.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You will remain a pencilneck with that diet. Eat some fookin food FFS.


I know, there was nothing in and I went to the gym straight from work ......... I'll have some whey later


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I know, there was nothing in and I went to the gym straight from work ......... I'll have some whey later


Eat some food otherwise you are wasting the gym sesh. Please eat FFS!!!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I could run when I was built like that. Keep that 5k under 25 minutes and I'd call it a win. 10k under an hour. Too easy.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

A win is a win.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> I could run when I was built like that. Keep that 5k under 25 minutes and I'd call it a win. 10k under an hour. Too easy.


Cheers mate, went out last night when it was dark and did just under 3K, wasnt timing as such, just trying to run as slowly as possible, deffo worked as I got a lot further before I gave up and stopped.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Cheers mate, went out last night when it was dark and did just under 3K, wasnt timing as such, just trying to run as slowly as possible, deffo worked as I got a lot further before I gave up and stopped.


What's this running stuff?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Somewhere round 15% but thanks fo the concern, noted


Sorry mate, you are not 15% BF.

I'm over 15% myself!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, you are not 15% BF.
> 
> I'm over 15% myself!


Don't take the pish Rob, I'm sub 8% imo.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, you are not 15% BF.
> 
> I'm over 15% myself!


Are ypu looking at different pictures to everyone else? Know im not 15% also know im not 25% plus, you dont see tendons at 25% plus lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Brb, gone to find a BF machine, Think theres one in Boots


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Are ypu looking at different pictures to everyone else? Know im not 15% also know im not 25% plus, you dont see tendons at 25% plus lol


Not sure.... I see 2 pics. One slightly **** in a shirt. Then another with muffin tops 

Tendons? Where....

Sack that Clen off. Sort the diet out. Drop some cardio in and away you go.

Oh and FFS don't use a machine from boots :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Not sure.... I see 2 pics. One slightly **** in a shirt. Then another with muffin tops
> 
> Tendons? Where....
> 
> ...


Where's your blog matey?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Where's your blog matey?


Too much on to keep it updated mate, wànk bank drying up? :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Too much on to keep it updated mate, wànk bank drying up? :lol:


Gutted, tube8 it is then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Gutted, tube8 it is then


I'm on there fùcking a melon..... :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Brb, gone to find a BF machine, Think theres one in Boots


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Brb, gone to find a BF machine, Think theres one in Boots


Doesn't matter. Like t1ts on a fat bird. Abs on a pencil neck. Get some mass on first.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What's this running stuff?


Trying to lean down to run a road race in August mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Trying to lean down to run a road race in August mate.


Good luck, I couldn't run to the fridge for another Guinness.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Im upset now, 30%?

View attachment 154138


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Im upset now, 30%?
> 
> View attachment 154138


More pics needed. Front and back.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I can do a calf and a vein on my head, I take shocking photos

View attachment 154139
View attachment 154140


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Cheers mate, went out last night when it was dark and did just under 3K, wasnt timing as such, just trying to run as slowly as possible, deffo worked as I got a lot further before I gave up and stopped.


They say it and it is so: That first mile/kilometer is a liar. Good job man.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning fasted cardio - indoor triathlon

3km run (18mins)

5km bike ride (9mins)

Took longer than normal in the shower for the swim element

And did some incline flys (cause its daft going to the gym and not doing chest, isn't it?)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im upset now, 30%?
> 
> View attachment 154138


30% body hair is that?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dat head vein doe.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Dat head vein doe.


I might go to A&E, its not right I'm sure


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I might go to A&E, its not right I'm sure


got room in your car? cos i got one the exact same, but mines running down the left side of my shaft, im scared now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Great, so now I actually am a dickhead


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

body fat machines speak nonsense


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> body fat machines speak nonsense


This one did................gutted


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> This one did................gutted


i reckon you'd be even more gutted if it was telling the truth tho sir


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, dowloaded myfitness pal - 54% carbs, 26% fat, 20% protein and 500 cals left for the day

Plrnty of room for improvement then.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Woke up this morning look shtt, wife says wtf happened to you? You look like youve got breasts.

Fat chest looking more pronounced, needs to catch up with the stomach, sooner the better, feel very down today tbh.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 154284


Thats better than ....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> View attachment 154284
> 
> 
> Thats better than ....


Why is fat higher than protein mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Why is fat higher than protein mate?


Learning what to eat, whats good - that and I had a burger for tea with the kid.

Edit, yesterday was 52% carbs!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a bowl of weetabix

40% carbs 30% fats 30% protein

That it for today.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mate, i wouldn't use MFP to work out your macros. it's good as a calory counter, but beyond that it's all over the place. If you want to work out your macros there's better info in the diet section on here.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

This is probably the worst attempt i have seen. Strong diet, strong bf estimate, strong effort .. strong everything.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

There's an app called cals & Macros, ideal for this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> This is probably the worst attempt i have seen. Strong diet, strong bf estimate, strong effort .. strong everything.


Keep watching my skinny named friend


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Davyy said:


> There's an app called cals & Macros, ideal for this.


Cheers, I need another 500cals before bed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

This is bollox - 1K cals still to eat, wtf

View attachment 154471


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Cheers buddy, just forced a pack of parma ham down, that equalled things out a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> This is bollox - 1K cals still to eat, wtf
> 
> View attachment 154471


I thought you was king of IIFYM?

:lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I thought you was king of IIFYM?
> 
> :lol:


Sat munching my way through a box of Walkers Tomato flavour Snaps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Sat munching my way through a box of Walkers Tomato flavour Snaps


Legend :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Davyy said:


> There's an app called cals & Macros, ideal for this.


Is it similar to MFP?

I notice sometimes macros and calories don't add up together with MFP.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Is it similar to MFP?
> 
> I notice sometimes macros and calories don't add up together with MFP.


Never used MFP mate so I can't comment.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Phone only, wouldnt load on my tablet, im just going by eye now, much easier


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Too easy 4.6K under 30 minutes, endomondo must be faulty


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 154001
View attachment 153998
View attachment 154709


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Legs, does seem like a waste of gym time

Also the wife has confiscated my ECA tablets cause she says there making me angry! WTF!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Legs, does seem like a waste of gym time
> 
> Also the wife has confiscated my ECA tablets cause she says there making me angry! WTF!!!


smack her and show her who's angry!!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> smack her and show her who's angry!!!!


I hid her hair straighters, childish but lets see who's angry now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 155033
View attachment 155034
View attachment 155035


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:



> View attachment 155033
> View attachment 155034
> View attachment 155035


A hairy leg and 2 arm photos :lol:

If it's a cut, use the original pics vrs most up to date ones


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats three arms mate lol

Seem to have balloned up the last three days, nothings changed, no idea why


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Thats three arms mate lol
> 
> Seem to have balloned up the last three days, nothings changed, no idea why


PMSL thought I was a leg ya hairy cùnt :lol:

Something causing you to retain water, heavy salt meal? Any BBQ's etc?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL thought I was a leg ya hairy cùnt :lol:
> 
> Something causing you to retain water, heavy salt meal? Any BBQ's etc?


Salt - just checked the chicken and soy sauce combo is 30 plus % per portion!

Was eating it 4 times a day plus meals, Cheers.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the latest then sax? you hit 10 stone yet brah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Salt - just checked the chicken and soy sauce combo is 30 plus % per portion!
> 
> Wete eating it 4 times a day plus meals, Cheers.


Oh dear. That's the issue then mate.

Drop that and water will drop too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> whats the latest then sax? you hit 10 stone yet brah


Never really weigh myself, fcked up with high salt intake though. Off the ECA this week and working call outs so gym time will be limited

I'll make the 10th though, no probs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Something old - torn my shoulder again (doing hammer curls this time?)

Something new - tried yoghurt after @Ultrasonic mentioned I didnt eat enough protein.

Ran a good 3K 1K split yesterday on the running machine, level3, plan to run again tomorrow then rest till the weekend. Not long till race day


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Side effects of Clen

Wife nagging

Slight head ache

Feel pulse in eyes if looking at close object, Rushing noise in ear - basicly raised blood pressure

Completely forgeting the next word when having conversation

Day 2 today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Side effects of Clen
> 
> Wife nagging
> 
> ...


Why you taking Clen mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Why you taking Clen mate?


You got something better?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> You got something better?


That wasn't the question.

It was why are you on Clen?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That wasn't the question.
> 
> It was why are you on Clen?


Thread title - diets on, want to cut before the race.

Plus's today

Running was a lot easier, breathing so much better also no pain in my heels afterwards that I usually get.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Thread title - diets on, want to cut before the race.
> 
> Plus's today
> 
> Running was a lot easier, breathing so much better also no pain in my heels afterwards that I usually get.


You get far to defensive mate.

Personally I would just go with a calorie deficit, clean at that.

You know the drill, diet - training - then assistance once the first two are good


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You get far to defensive mate.
> 
> Personally I would just go with a calorie deficit, clean at that.
> 
> You know the drill, diet - training - then assistance once the first two are good


Didnt mean too, stressed out with a customer yesterday and posting in a rush. Been dieting for a couple of years but never got past THE point, this should help, usualy give up at this stage and go back to trying to bulk

Yoyo betweeen both and not get anywhere with either, plan is to be as lean as I can for the race then maintain until we go away in Oct.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Didnt mean too, stressed out with a customer yesterday and posting in a rush. Been dieting for a couple of years but never got past THE point, this should help, usualy give up at this stage and go back to trying to bulk
> 
> Yoyo betweeen both and not get anywhere with either, plan is to be as lean as I can for the race then maintain until we go away in Oct.


Haha, I'm like that. Fancy a little cut then get bigerexia and start bulking again!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol still running clen. 20% plus and a dog **** diet. All the gear no idea.

I'll stick by my original point, worst effort I have seen!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Lol still running clen. 20% plus and a dog **** diet. All the gear no idea.
> 
> I'll stick by my original point, worst effort I have seen!


Cheers, thanks for your input, rest assured when i want the watery fat look, yours will be my inspiration.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Cheers, thanks for your input, rest assured when i want the watery fat look, yours will be my inspiration.


****ing lol son, I'm 10% ( a real 10 not your guise guise I'm 15% right? ) my avi is two years old. Nice try though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol son, I'm 10% ( a real 10 not your guise guise I'm 15% right? ) my avi is two years old. Nice try though.


Picsorno10%bf :whistling:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Picsorno10%bf :whistling:


Fuuck sake


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol son, I'm 10% ( a real 10 not your guise guise I'm 15% right? ) my avi is two years old. Nice try though.


Comments would mean more if you backed them up mate or bothered to read my posts.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with @R0BLET mate, use clen when you stall or whatever, if you throw everything at it in the beginning you'll have nothing to call upon later on


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I agree with @R0BLET mate, use clen when you stall or whatever, if you throw everything at it in the beginning you'll have nothing to call upon later on


Ive been at it for 18 months mate this is as good as I got last time

View attachment 155582


Lean but not ripped, trainings improved since then so im going for another go


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Relax brahs

We're all gonna make it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> Relax brahs
> 
> We're all gonna make it


I just wanna make it to the end of this race.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

How old are you Sax?

How's the running going?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Ive been at it for 18 months mate this is as good as I got last time
> 
> View attachment 155582
> 
> ...


You aren't lean there. You have 0 back definition. I really think you are lying to yourself and need to do a bit of research.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> You aren't lean there. You have 0 back definition. I really think you are lying to yourself and need to do a bit of research.


once again, thanks for your input.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DanishM said:


> How old are you Sax?
> 
> How's the running going?


46 mate, far too old.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

something popped while riding the bike tonight, left calves all tensed up, bloody hurts I`ll tell you


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

saxondale said:


> 46 mate, far too old.


Meh, you're only as old as you feel!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Meh, you're only as old as you feel!


She's 2 years older than me, lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

After your traps @FelonE

View attachment 155587


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Post training supper, apparently its dog sh1t

View attachment 155656


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Pretty much dude.... Under 20g protein, salt from the ham... It's hardly textbook....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Pretty much dude.... Under 20g protein, salt from the ham... It's hardly textbook....


Thats my second bowl, the ham was looking at me - 1% salt according to the label. The first bowl had all the prawns and the other two eggs in it, was going to save it for brunch tomorrow but hey ho.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Morrisons deli counter?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Morrisons deli counter?


Hell yeah, and the wife bless her made me a salad already.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck man, nice to see the older folk (no offence) actually making an effort, looking good on your cut so far!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> Lol still running clen. 20% plus and a dog **** diet. All the gear no idea.
> 
> I'll stick by my original point, worst effort I have seen!


Fantastic tricep insertions,if you dont mind me saying.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> View attachment 154001
> View attachment 153998
> View attachment 155671
> 
> ...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Fantastic tricep insertions,if you dont mind me saying.


What?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol @SkinnyJ being a bit mean aren't you :lol:

keep it up old boy, it's all life preservation from here on out :beer:

No mate props to you, most folk couldn't even be ar5ed at your age.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mean? I'm just being honest about his body fat. Effort levels and diet


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> What?


Unless its a shadow you have long tricep insertions.Dont worry its a compliment.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Mean? I'm just being honest about his body fat. Effort levels and diet


Lone voice in tbe wilderness


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Unless its a shadow you have long tricep insertions.Dont worry its a compliment.


Ah ok, thanks bro!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Ah ok, thanks bro!


Mine look better

Srs


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Mine look better
> 
> Srs


U wot sax u cheeky ****


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 155719


My forearms match mine too, about time for a new AVI mate, you look rubbish in yours


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I have old man hands

View attachment 155780


And 'some' veins

View attachment 155781


But I blew it all with tea

View attachment 155782


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fsrk, I'm wasting away here

View attachment 156011


@Merkleman. Meet you in the middle mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hows the cut going sax


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> hows the cut going sax


Wasting away mate, lot leaner than the camera makes out lol

Little gym time to be fair due to work but any spare now is spent training for Saturdays race, they're calling it a fun run but I known the score.be back on the weights Sunday morning.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

@SkinnyJ

Who's got no back?

View attachment 156054


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> @SkinnyJ
> 
> Who's got no back?
> 
> View attachment 156054


This one of those trick questions.....

:lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> @SkinnyJ
> 
> Who's got no back?
> 
> View attachment 156054


Nt sure if srs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Im getting too big, might have to compete.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Last training run before the race.

That 166 climbed meters straight from go over 2K, 3k level then 2K back down

Happy with that post meal time too

View attachment 156103


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Last training run before the race.
> 
> That 166 climbed meters straight from go over 2K, 3k level then 2K back down
> 
> ...


Kebab and chips post meal mate ? :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Kebab and chips post meal mate ? :lol:


Nearly - Chicken and rice pre run, eggs on wholemel after


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 hour day, was doing well then 4 scotch pancakes just now, fcking useless.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> 12 hour day, was doing well then 4 scotch pancakes just now, fcking useless.


You advocate IIFYM anyway don't you? Not worth worrying.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Race day, not going to go - running partner injured.

I know I can do it now, cant see me running round a field on my own, 10 weeks till we're going away (apparently) so back to the gym.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Race day, not going to go - running partner injured.
> 
> I know I can do it now, cant see me running round a field on my own, 10 weeks till we're going away (apparently) so back to the gym.


Seriously? Surely you could have still done it. When did they get injured..... As they woke up lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Seriously? Surely you could have still done it. When did they get injured..... As they woke up lol


When they saw the rain I think, its absolutly throwing it down.

Just been to the gym instead. Speaking to a guy there who had given me running advice I might go for 10K by October then enter the Sheffield half next year.

Stay lean and light for 12 months


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> When they saw the rain I think, its absolutly throwing it down.
> 
> Just been to the gym instead. Speaking to a guy there who had given me running advice I might go for 10K by October then enter the Sheffield half next year.
> 
> Stay lean and light for 12 months


I prefer to run in rain, speeds you up to get it over and done with lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Last training run before the race.
> 
> That 166 climbed meters straight from go over 2K, 3k level then 2K back down
> 
> ...


what app is that mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> what app is that mate?


Endemondo


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> I prefer to run in rain, speeds you up to get it over and done with lol


I always run faster in the rain!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I always run faster in the rain!


Exactly


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I always run faster in the rain!


Ive just seen the race results - I would have come last, to a 9 year old.

Glad I went to the cinema now instead.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

saxondale said:


> http://www.runbritain.com/RaceDetail.aspx?eventid=75b90eca5c64&raceid=7fb906cd5c69
> 
> Friends trying his hand at organising it so I agreed to run, reliably hit 5k on the machine in 25 minutes, is that fck as hard as running outside, tried it for the first time Tuesday night, dont think I got 500 meters - eek


Running on road is a whole different ball park bro but good luck


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

frankie1905 said:


> Running on road is a whole different ball park bro but good luck


Cheers, ive enjoyed the transition.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

on call week, cant train, cant run, sleep for 4 or 5 hours max. pah waste of a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> on call week, cant train, cant run, sleep for 4 or 5 hours max. pah waste of a week.


Time to post though :whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Time to post though :whistling:


Cut short wth a call out to a factory reported to be on fire! Phone has to be answered within 12 secs and on route within 6 minutes or the boss goes ape.

Also been to a school system with a runaway bell, a Drs surgery and a domestic that had no power.

3 hours sleep and supposed to be back onsite in the next 3 minutes, fvck that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Cut short wth a call out to a factory reported to be on fire! Phone has to be answered within 12 secs and on route within 6 minutes or the boss goes ape.
> 
> Also been to a school system with a runaway bell, a Drs surgery and a domestic that had no power.
> 
> 3 hours sleep and supposed to be back onsite in the next 3 minutes, fvck that.


Oh dear! You'll be retiring soon anyway you old fart


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Got weighed at the Dr's

74.2KG


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Got weighed at the Dr's
> 
> 74.2KG


What was you at the start of July?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Approx 78KG, was 76 last holiday but not as lean.

Happy with progress so far, back on next week.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

nothing to report, back off call, negotiated new job role which will give me loads more down time, back on it tomorrow ready for Oct holiday. looking better than ever.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 156981


Friday night picture for all the doubters


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thought I`d just drop these in here - 2 weeks to go

View attachment 159712


View attachment 159713


View attachment 159714


gotta video coming later


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

arms/shoulders - this time next week I`ll be sat on the beach

View attachment 160106


----------

